# New Kimber



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been wanting a compact and lightweight 1911 for carry, and was looking at both the Kimber Ultra series, and the Springfield EMP... when I finally stumbled upon this-

Its a Kimber STS Ultra Crimson Carry (Slatewood). I don't know a whole lot about the exact model, except that it is a limited run that Kimber put out, which was available only to dealers who participate in their rifle program. My local shop got a few in, and i was lucky enough to snag one.

Here's one before i started throwing some lead...









My main focus was the Kimber, but I did bring my CBOB along to compare the two. After shooting each for a couple mags, I decided to put up fresh targets and see what they would do in comparison to each other. Each of the targets below was 7 rounds fired through one target at 10 yards. Can you tell which is which?



















The target on top is the CBOB, and that flyer is completely my fault... almost made me put up a fresh one.

The target on the bottom is the Kimber. I had a pretty hard time believing how controllable and quickly back on target the little Ultra was. :rock:

I set the CBOB aside, and after putting about 100 uninterrupted rounds through the Kimber, I decided to turn the laser on, and start working on some rapid fire and double taps.

Here's a target of several mags throught the Kimber, using the laser and firing at a fast pace.










Overall, I shot 200 rounds of Win White Box, and had absolutely nothing but flawless reliability out of this precise little gun!

I'm stoked, and can't wait to get back to the range!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Some additional pics, before shooting it...


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice. Not that it is in your league but I purchased a Kimber Target Rimfire and am very happy with it thus far.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Super nice pick up!!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

buck32 said:


> ...Not that it is in your league but I purchased a Kimber Target Rimfire and am very happy with it thus far.


Don't say that. If you're happy with it, that's what counts. I've got cheaper guns.... doesn't matter what it cost... does it fill the void in your safe?!

I was never much of a Kimber fan, but I wanted a 3" alloy frame, .45 1911.. the CT grips just made it that much sweeter! :smt033


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Man......That's nice.

One has been and will be on my list for a while. tumbleweed

Nice shooting too.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Don't say that. If you're happy with it, that's what counts. I've got cheaper guns.... doesn't matter what it cost... does it fill the void in your safe?!
> 
> I was never much of a Kimber fan, but I wanted a 3" alloy frame, .45 1911.. the CT grips just made it that much sweeter! :smt033


I meant it by the difference between .22 and .45. My wife would probably disagree about it filling a void in the safe:mrgreen: But I like it and it was different than any other .22 I was looking at.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on getting your Kimber.

I have one and can't say enough about how good it is.

I have the same Crimson Trace Laser grip and I really like it.

I've shot around 400 to 500 rounds through my Kimber w/o a fault and the Laser grip has stayed right on zero.


:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow...that's very nice! Congrats! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> Don't say that. If you're happy with it, that's what counts. I've got cheaper guns.... doesn't matter what it cost... does it fill the void in your safe?!
> 
> I was never much of a Kimber fan, but I wanted a 3" alloy frame, .45 1911.. the CT grips just made it that much sweeter! :smt033


Nothing more true there man. The price tag is not near as important as weather or not it's reliable and you enjoy it. I've had thousand dollar weapons that I just hated for a number of reasons and I've had two hundred dollar weapons that I loved and still have. A shooters collection is theirs alone and has to impress no one but the owner. I got guys I shoot with that made a lot of fun of mt old 350.00 Springer Mil Spec until I got to putting tight groups that made their 1100 dollar pistols not look so shiny. By all means if you want them and can afford the wallet hit then get all you want. but it's all there just for you.

@YFZsandrider: I'm not a Kimber fan either but like I always say they sure sell a lot of them so they got to be doing something to keep the people happy. Looks like a good one. I have been eyeballing the EMP and the Para Companion. I really don't need another carry weapon but the wife has not been nearly crabby enough the last month or so. So I might just have to get another one :anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

DJ your wife is going to :buttkick:. LOL:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If she aint giving me grief ab,out my guns then she might end up being mean to someone else. So it's my duty to keep society safe :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

F'ing beautiful! And I'm not just saying that because I own a Kimber. That's a really nice gun.


----------

